# Shadowspear official membership card design



## Gunz (Nov 15, 2016)

Does this rock, or what?


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2016)

I think I have a meme for this...


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Nov 15, 2016)

Someone forgot to take his meds today...:-"


----------



## Kraut783 (Nov 15, 2016)

What...no "pew pew"


----------



## Marauder06 (Nov 15, 2016)




----------



## Salt USMC (Nov 15, 2016)

If you're all so special, why not have some kind of title for that specialness?  Some like, I dunno...Specialist?  Yeah that'd work.


----------



## CDG (Nov 15, 2016)

LMAO.  Well done, Marine, well done.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 16, 2016)

Happy Hour brings out the Lance  Corporal in me.


----------



## Muppet (Nov 16, 2016)

I'll take it on the coin. Fuck it. It's special.....Special ed! ;)

M.


----------



## DC (Nov 17, 2016)




----------



## WarMachine504 (Nov 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Does this rock, or what?



Take my money!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 17, 2016)

DC said:


>



Whats gay about it, Aquaman?

Some people just don't appreciate art when they see it.


----------



## DC (Nov 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Whats gay about it, Aquaman?
> 
> Some people just don't appreciate art when they see it.



No nekked mermaid


----------



## Gunz (Nov 17, 2016)

DC said:


> No nekked mermaid



Oh, for chrissake, here


----------



## DC (Nov 17, 2016)

Way mo beta!!


----------



## Totentanz (Nov 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Happy Hour brings out the Lance  Corporal in me.



And apparently corrects your "Mareen" spelling...


----------



## Teufel (Nov 17, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Does this rock, or what?



Looks like a winner to me!


----------



## Gunz (Nov 20, 2016)

Print it out, laminate it. You're good to go.


----------

